# Relocating to Cornwall - RS suggestions welcome!



## Suffieldr (8 July 2015)

As per title, I'm very probably (once house is sold and everything tidied up) moving to Falmouth.

Am horseless at the moment, but am interested in having lessons in order to help me sort a few little niggles out.

Would welcome any reccomendations for riding schools down there, both places to check out and ones to avoid.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 July 2015)

No recommends I'm afraid as I'm in Devon, I just wanted to wish you well with your move.  Love Falmouth and the surrounding area.


----------



## Suffieldr (8 July 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			No recommends I'm afraid as I'm in Devon, I just wanted to wish you well with your move.  Love Falmouth and the surrounding area. 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, Falmouth is a lovely place.


----------



## jrp204 (9 July 2015)

I'm 4 miles from Falmouth.You could try Bosvathick near Constantine (4 miles), they have an indoor school, not sure what they are like though. Chiverton (8 miles), same again, not sure what they are like.


----------



## Suffieldr (9 July 2015)

jrp204 said:



			I'm 4 miles from Falmouth.You could try Bosvathick near Constantine (4 miles), they have an indoor school, not sure what they are like though. Chiverton (8 miles), same again, not sure what they are like.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reccomendations! Have looked at the Bosvathick website before, but not Chiverton.


----------



## MSS (19 August 2015)

Suffieldr said:



			As per title, I'm very probably (once house is sold and everything tidied up) moving to Falmouth.

Am horseless at the moment, but am interested in having lessons in order to help me sort a few little niggles out.

Would welcome any reccomendations for riding schools down there, both places to check out and ones to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, we are moving to Falmouth too (hopefully in October) , so let me know how you get on!  I will be hopefully having a highlander next spring so will be on look out for livery yards as well, but also good to know where to go for lessons!


----------

